# Haare genau ausschneiden / Engelsflügel gesucht



## teichomad (3. September 2007)

Hallo einmal , Ich habe vor meine Freundin mit einem Bild zu beeindrucken : )

Unzwar gedenke ich mich zu fotografieren, auszuschneiden und in ein weisses bild zu plazieren danach will ich mir schwarze Engelsflügel an den Rücken setzen.Zum Schluss will ich noch eine dämonische Athmosphäre reinbringen , habe aber noch keine Ahnung wie.
So nun hackts schon , den Körper krige ich ja noch ausgeschnitten aber das gleiche originalgetreu mit den Haaren anzustellen scheint für mich unmöglich.Das resultat sieht aus als hätte ich es mit paint ausgeschnitten. Wie würdet ihr das anstellen ?

Eine weiteres Problem besteht darin schwarze (oder auch weisse) Flügel zu finden.
Ich werde bei  (TM) einfach nicht fündig.

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe

Grüße, Lutz.


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. September 2007)

Ohne das Bild können wir das ganze schwer abschätzen. Zum Thema "freistellen" wirst du aber bestimmt ein paar Impulse bekommen.

Alex


----------



## Elev8 (3. September 2007)

such doch mal bei stock.xchng

Dort muss man sich zwar anmelden, dafür gibt es dort wirklich gute (und qualitativ hochwertige) Fotos.


----------

